# Want To Learn Cnc Before I Get Mill



## Ed of all trades (Jul 1, 2015)

I am inn the process of adding on to my blacksmith shop and am adding a machine room.  I am planning to buy a LMS high torque mill and converting it to cnc.  I have several hours most mornings to spend on the computer. I know I will need to learn a cad program and I have the time now so if anyone has any ideas on a good program for a gray beard to learn ( my computer still needs training wheels )  or if I need to learn something else first?  Any advise will be a help.  
                                                                                Thanks  Ed


----------



## TomS (Jul 1, 2015)

Ed of all trades said:


> I am inn the process of adding on to my blacksmith shop and am adding a machine room.  I am planning to buy a LMS high torque mill and converting it to cnc.  I have several hours most mornings to spend on the computer. I know I will need to learn a cad program and I have the time now so if anyone has any ideas on a good program for a gray beard to learn ( my computer still needs training wheels )  or if I need to learn something else first?  Any advise will be a help.
> Thanks  Ed



eMachineShop has a free downloadable CAD program.  It's easy to learn and meets my simple requirements.  There are many other Cad programs out there but I have no first hand experience with them.  Several have demo versions so you can get a feel for their capabilities.  

Tom S


----------



## coolidge (Jul 2, 2015)

Depends on what you plan to do with the CNC mill. There are free to lower cost CAD programs out there, CAM on the other hand which creates the tool paths...maybe there are some inexpensive options for basic 2D CAM I don't know. I have about $7,000 invested in my CAD/CAM software. My brother has over $40,000 invested in his CAD/CAM software but you are talking Gibs and Solid Works.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 2, 2015)

I still like CamBam for CAM software, $149.    It does allow drawing, but it is a bit clunky to use for CAD work.  Works with most any CAD program that will export a DXF file.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 2, 2015)

I just want to get started with it and see how it goes. It might turn into something more than a hobby in the future but for now I just want to know if I can learn the software. Looking for an easy, cheep, great cad program, but so is everyone.  Emachineshop sounds like a maby. 
              Thanks for the help.
                       Ed


----------



## TomS (Jul 2, 2015)

Ed of all trades said:


> I just want to get started with it and see how it goes. It might turn into something more than a hobby in the future but for now I just want to know if I can learn the software. Looking for an easy, cheep, great cad program, but so is everyone.  Emachineshop sounds like a maby.
> Thanks for the help.
> Ed



For CAM I use D2NC.  Cost is $79.  Doesn't have the bells and whistles like other programs but I'm just learning CNC and it serves my needs.  I have a total of $230 invested in CAM and Mach 3.  CAD is free.  

I see where you've commented to the thread CNC from sketch to part the way I do it by jumps4.  He uses the same software and his videos are very good.

Tom S


----------



## countryguy (Jul 2, 2015)

My Fav is the use of Dassaults free CAD tool.   Tons of videos, user groups and great docs w/ How To's.   
https://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight-cad-software/

For CAM I like the DolphinCAM tools. ( called partmaster).  There are a lot of discussions on CAM tools and so many folks like something different. CNCookbook site has several surveys on CAM tools.   Check them out.  wonderful site to get your feet wet in CNC too.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I am interested in not spending a lot and still have àn easy cad program that will do the job. I am not a great computer guy and will need to learn a lot. I surf the net and get email ect so I will be stretched.  Thanks again
                                               Ed


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for your help with this. I got emachineshop yesterday and I like it so far. I have drawn a few things and it was mostly easy once I figured out how to do each thing. Will take a while to learn enough to say I know what I am doing but it will be good along the way.
                     Thanks again
                               Ed


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 15, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> I still like CamBam for CAM software, $149.    It does allow drawing, but it is a bit clunky to use for CAD work.  Works with most any CAD program that will export a DXF file.



Yes I have used CamBam and MeshCam,  Both CamBam and MeshCam allow you to download and try it out.  CamBam also has an option to export generated g-code.

A nice thing about CamBam is you can take a 2D image and extrude it to 3D and then generate or export the files.

See below image:

My wife is Chinese and her father does calligraphy,  I took one of his drawings and imported it into CamBam, extruded it, shaped it and then routed it on my CNC router.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Joe
 I will try what I have for now.  That is wonderful.  I have been to China 4 times and really respect the people and their culture.  We would not do a lot of the things they do because we are too "lazy?".


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Ed,  Yes we are way too lazy.  I love the street food in China.  If you know what to watch for, so you do not get sick,  the food is great.

Enjoy the CNC Ed,  nothing is cooler than uploading a program and watching the mill cut the part.

Joe


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 16, 2015)

An alternative might by to learn G coding and do your  own software. I used AutoCad in my work, to design tooling, but used G codes to machine it, our machines weren't sophisticated enough to accept input software. I could stand at the console and punch in code, proof it visually and run the program, including tool changes, etc.  You don't need fancy drawing interpretive programs. You've got a brain that can do that.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 16, 2015)

Tom,

30 years ago when I was hand writing g-code as CAD/CAM packages were very expensive and the small machine shop I worked in could not afford that  I would agree with you.  

But today there are tons feeware code that reads g-code and sends it to the controller I would ask why, other than an exercise.  There are some pretty amazing mathematical software that controls tool speed up and slow down etc for you, calculates tool radius and threading algorithms.

If there were not so many packages around I would write one. Just my opinion.  There are some very nice CAD/CAM packages that do so much for you these days.  Just draw the part, run it through the CAM package and upload it to the control software such as Mach3 or Dawson software.  That is unless you like writing such things.  



Thanks 

Joe


----------



## yugami (Jul 17, 2015)

Learning to hand code basic features helps you understand what the machine is doing.  It also saves you from having to run around and go through the whole tool chain for a rudimentary part.  Last weekend I hand coded an angled slot in less than an hour (including the production of the parts).  Thats about what it would have taken to go upstairs, draw the part, run it through CAM, load the gcode and do some analysis for clearance issues (since the part barely squeeked by in a few areas as it was almost as long and as tall as I could concevibly manage).

While 99% of what you'll do should be CAM'd for efficiency sanity checks are a good thing as the machine doesn't fully understand your machine and clearance issues can happen.  You can run a long program and watch it or you can scan the code if you understand it and see things that jump out at you.

knowing more is never a bad thing.


----------



## stenerso (Jul 17, 2015)

i have been trying Autodesk Fusion 360. I believe it is free to hobbyists and those who do less than 100,000 $ per year. I have found it to be pretty intuitive.  seems very powerful. I spent a few hours and was able to create sketches of parts and post the gcode for my mach 3 cnc mill.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Jul 17, 2015)

Just downloaded Fusion 360 and went through one of the tutorials - looks something like an elaborate version of Sketchup. I think I'll give it a try (it is free for Enthusiasts, Hobbyists, etc.). I have a simple part that I want to draw up and machine on my new CNC Mill once I get it home and running! I didn't realize it would generate G codes! Thanks!


----------



## stenerso (Jul 17, 2015)

I forgot to mention the tutorials. I thought they were very good.


----------



## derf (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd have to agree with Tom, there's nothing like using "gray matter" software. If you input your own code, it's easier to find your mistakes and fix them. Besides that, it gives you more of an idea of what the machine is actually doing, per line.
I started out with a Bridgeport R2E3 from a training school and learned to code every move. After the controller took a dump, I converted to an Anilam conversational controller, and now I can program right at the machine if I want. The good thing about conversational code is that it easy to understand and follow. If you wrote a program in conversational, you could re-write in G code just by looking at the command.
For someone just starting out, I would recommend something with a conversational controller to get you up and running and making chips. The cad and cam software can be had later.


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 5, 2015)

I use Emachineshop it is free, very easy to learn and I have done a few videos on how I us it here.
the first ones are not good quality but they get better.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cnc-from-sketch-to-part-the-way-i-do-it.19633/
drink a lot of coffee they will put you to sleep...
Steve


----------



## DaveSohlstrom (Oct 5, 2015)

Have a look at Fusion360. It is full 3D CAD and has CAM built in. It is free to hobby and startups.

As to hand coding your Gcode. For very simple squares and cylinders that is fine. If you are making more complex parts that have thousands of lines of code you need a CAM program and spend the time to learn how to use it. There is a learning curve to CAD, CAM and CNC machining. I'm 67 years old and still learning it.

Dave


----------

